

Stalker in the Attic: Cyberbully Who Spies on 12-Year-Old Girls in Their Home - tmflannery
http://mashable.com/2014/07/13/cyberbullying-stalking-leander-texas/

======
nsajko
I hope Danielle's parents take legal action against the moms for spreading
horrible slander and with that discourage other witch hunters of similar
things.

